# Rehandle Coupon Sale



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2013)

We have rehandle coupons available again for a limited time. :cool2:








See *Japanese Knife Rehandling Coupon (western style) *for details


**Please read carefully all notes in the description box before making a purchase. *


----------



## cclin (Feb 25, 2013)

Dave, could I use coupon for hidden tang western handle ??


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good reminder to use the one I purchased a while back. Nothing screaming for the rehandle....probably the first knife I goe, a Tojiro powdered steel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2013)

cclin said:


> Dave, could I use coupon for hidden tang western handle ??




Yes sir. I'm actually working on one of those right now that's a coupon being used. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2013)

mc2442 said:


> Good reminder to use the one I purchased a while back.




Yeah come on.....get on the ball already. :razz:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great deal, although I have not only run out of Western knives to rehandle, I also decided to grow up and try my first Western handle myself, one of these days... I may then send it to you, Dave, to fix it after I messed it up 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm, great deal, I am tempted by this one myself.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2013)

Last Call :headbang:

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/handcoup.htm


----------

